# Calendar for 2015



## SmithDoor (Nov 18, 2014)

Any needs a 2015 calendar see downloads 

 Daveth_wav


----------



## SmithDoor (Jan 1, 2015)

Link for 2015 Calendar
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/downloads/calendar-2015-and-jan-2016-298.html


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 4, 2015)

Hey wait its 2015 where is my flying car. And non of the neighbors have one either. I think something is wrong with the space time continuum. 
I just put the 2009 calender back up.  Why waste it yes the dates are correct. 
Seriously though thanks for taking time putting the calender together and posting it for us.
Tin


----------



## cheepo45 (Dec 7, 2015)

Does anyone have a link to a 2016 Machine shop calendar?
I really enjoyed the 2015 version.
 Thanks,
  cheepo45


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 7, 2015)

Use the same link the 2016 version is up Just downloaded it. 
Tin


----------



## cheepo45 (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks, SmithDoor for posting this.
I love old machine tools, and it brightens my day to look at this calendar when I get to work.
  cheepo45


----------

